# Info par produktiem >  PHON4611 kas tas ir?

## marisviens

Kārtoju darbnīcu un atradu v;erā ņemamu paku ar trīs kāju detaļām, kurām virsū rakstīts PHON4611.
Google par tiem nezin, varbūt kāds ir gudrāks?  ::

----------


## zzz

> Kārtoju darbnīcu un atradu v;erā ņemamu paku ar trīs kāju detaļām, kurām virsū rakstīts PHON4611.
> Google par tiem nezin, varbūt kāds ir gudrāks?


 Hipopotamiski-hipoteetiski ar bishku holmsiskas mineeshanas klaat - Philipsa sen taisiits tranzistors ar part numuru apmeeram ON4611.

Produktu liinija ar taada stila nosaukumiem kaa shkjiet ir diskontinueeta razhot jau kaadu briidi atpakalj.

Peec ieksheejaas buutiibas domaajams ka jaudas mosfets uz kaadiem voltiem 60 un ampeeriem 10 vai varbuut vairaak. 

Iespeejams tranzistors automobilju elektronikai.

Ja shausmiiga note, var meegjinaat chakareet bij philipsa, tagad nxp inzhenierus, vai shie speej izrakt datasheetu savam razhojumam, pat ja tas nemeetaajas internetaa.

ETA: Vari arii meegjinaat atcereeties vai gadiijumaa neesi iekomunistojis to maisu no kaada firmas autoservisa vai tamliidziigi. Ja detaljinja ir taisiita speciaali prieksh konkreeta razhotaaja autinjiem uz intiimas konfidencialitaates liiguma pamata, tad part numurs ta shai ir, a datasheets publiski nemaz nekad nav bijis paredzeets meetaaties.

----------

